# The Corporal's Corner



## WAN Cop (Oct 4, 2004)

JR has been a Police Officer and Training Instructor for 25 years. I work with JR at a local PD and can attest that he is an extraordinary cop, solid to the core and forever in his knowledge of law enforcement issues/

JR has set up a website that fellow law enforcement officers everywhere might enjoy. Check it out at The Corporal's Corner - http://www.joecop.copsonline.ca & http://groups.yahoo.com/group/corporalscorner.

Stay Safe,

Dave

The Corporal's Corner Corporal's Corner Yahoo Group


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

What does one say about this? :shock: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

LOL, As one of his subordinates, I will attest also that he is a very knowledgable guy.

"W-18"


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

This was awkward...


----------

